# Not new but it's been awhile



## HeavyLifter (May 1, 2017)

Hey hey everyone 
so im not new but it's been maybe two three years since I've been on here. Since I've been gone I had my third child ( done having kids now!!) and I'm back to staying home and training on the side. I have big plans for 2017 on top of turning 30 in a few months .I'm back to training hard(powerlifting) and I want to crush my old Max's and make it the worlds again. I'm planing on starting a  cycle  in the next few weeks and I'm training 2 days a week with a personal trainer and just got a new gym!!


----------



## brazey (May 1, 2017)

Welcome back....


----------



## Arnold (May 1, 2017)

Welcome back!


----------



## macedog24 (May 5, 2017)

On behalf of Psl, MHK, and IML welcome back. 
Family first! Thats how it goes. Glad to see your back and sounds like your getting dialed in. Keep us updated on how things go. If you need any assistance give me a shout!


----------



## Gena Marie (May 24, 2017)

Welcome back


----------



## RodneyClark (Jun 15, 2017)

You're going to be a busy guy, good to have you back


----------



## macedog24 (Jun 15, 2017)

RodneyClark said:


> You're going to be a busy guy, good to have you back


A busy woman 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------

